# pirate loot how to!



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

great idea!!! looks great!!!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool! I like how the treasure is lit! what a fantastic idea!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great ideas here!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

the lights in it create a really cool effect. great job, it looks easy too.


----------



## Skullwerks (Jun 26, 2008)

That looks awesome


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very cool !!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice job using cheap glasses and painting. Here's some photos of my pirate skeleton from 2007's haunted house.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice darkmaster !





darkmaster said:


> Nice job using cheap glasses and painting. Here's some photos of my pirate skeleton from 2007's haunted house.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Very cool and easy!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome pics! Love the treasure chest!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I really like the lighting effect on the treasure! That is very original. I did the same as you, in grabbing cheap jewelry at tag and yard sales. That, along with white mardi gras beads and fake coins had a decent effect. This was a party scene for us previously:










Eric


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I love love love the treasure chest pics! Any pirate pics keep em coming! Hey Foggy is the lights in the treasure chest only the Christmas lights? It looks really bright


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes its just a string of christmas lights.you could just use some tea lights(battery) and stick in your treasure chest(shut the lid half way).that works to.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

I love your lighting in the treasure piles, I never, ever thought of that. Really looks good! Last year I went to lots of thrift stores and bought old elaborate brass and silver candle holders, silver serving platters, brass wine glasses, beads and costume jewelry. I added a couple hundred shiny plastic "pirate coins" from the party store and a few nice looking brooches and crosses (so it appeared maybe a church or two got plundered along the way). It all made for very realistic pirate booty, but you could barely see it in my haunt lighting. I will be using all of the the same stuff again this year but I found a great treasure chest at Marshall's a few months ago for $13! Now I am going to use your christmas light effect to make it all shine. 
Thanks for sharing, good job!


----------

